# Chipsi classic bedding



## rusty (Apr 1, 2014)

Question im using Chipsi Classic as beddings for my hedgehog. Is it bad for my hedgehog and what is the best beddings for the hedgehogs. Thanks please help me coz im presently using Chipsi Classic as beddings.


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

Using it too


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't like to use bedding per say do to the giant mess it makes getting stuck in their quills. Every time you get them out, it ends up every where. As for me, I like to use fleece liners. They are a great option and I think most here would agree. But if you can't use them for whatever reason, I'm sorry I've never heard of the bedding your are asking about. Good luck


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

Rusty showed me his cage set up. He uses fleece and a little part of the cage with wood shavings for potty training.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Is that the one with the green label?

Sifted normal wood shavings work perfectly fine for me. Just get those red,blue,yellow fishnet bags then put the amount of shavings you will use and just lightly shake it. Removes wood dust and finer particles. I normally change once a week so it ain't that much of a hassle.


----------

